# Immune to ankle locks?



## bladenosh (Apr 25, 2006)

Of course anything is possible and this is only 1 case I have found; I am a beginner of jujutsu currently, but 100% avidly dedicated. I have applied the ankle lock to 3 different people. One of which claimed don't even try, he's immune.... I was secured behind his achilles and mutilating his foot down, and had no result... I even moved into locking him down with my leg for extra pressure, and still no result... so I went on to another option. Does this happen often? Or am I possibly just executing it wrong?


----------



## bignick (Apr 25, 2006)

Possibly doing it wrong, but ankle locks aren't my strong point there.  Joint locks usually rely on putting pressure on nerves to cause pain and compliance/tap out.  It is possible that their body just doesn't feel the pain with that certain lock, that doesn't mean they're immune to breaking an ankle, so take it easy on these types of locks with people like this.  they may not even feel it coming before you damage the joint.


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 25, 2006)

Some people are more resistant then others, but no one is immune.  Push it too far and the ankle pops, chances are you are not maximizing your leveredge


----------



## Henderson (Apr 25, 2006)

bignick said:
			
		

> It is possible that their body just doesn't feel the pain with that certain lock, that doesn't mean they're immune to breaking an ankle, so take it easy on these types of locks with people like this. they may not even feel it coming before you damage the joint.


 
Nick's got it exactly right here.  We have two people (one in particular) that simply DOES NOT feel the pain.  He has not been training very long, and kind of had that "tough kid"  attitude.  I've finally gotten him to recognize when the joint is locked and he taps accordingly.


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 25, 2006)

Anyone ever try to lock people who are double jointed or exta flexible? Is the person in question here that way?


----------



## bignick (Apr 25, 2006)

If it's a flexibility issue the ankle may simply bend all the way and you can't actually lock it.  If it's just not feeling the pain you should feel the joint tightening up as you take out the slack.  I knew a guy that could lay his palm flat on his forearm and put the back of his hand against his arm the other way... it was almost impossible to wristlock him because his joint would just bend, there was no resistance there whatsoever...


----------



## MardiGras Bandit (Apr 25, 2006)

Learn the transfer to a heel hook, that will wipe the smile of the flexible bastards face.

Seriously, some people are flexible as hell. Whatever he might claim, he isn't immune but if it's that hard to ankle lock him don't bother trying it and go for something else. Ask your instructor to make sure you are doing it right as well.


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Apr 26, 2006)

We used to think both my husband and I were immune to ankle locks.  Turns out they were just being applied improperly.  Now when my BJJ coach applies one to my hubby he taps like a woodpecker!!  Proper technique is all, and even if they are extremely flexible, eventually damage will be done.


----------



## Marvin (Apr 26, 2006)

Often when the ankle lock is done incorrectly, the tension is split between the knee and the ankle. Make sure the heel is well locked and and you are not too far up on the leg. 
And as always, BE CAREFULL with leg locks!!!!! You can cause injury before you even know you are locked down


----------



## Cujo (Apr 28, 2006)

Done correctly there are only two options. Tap or snap.
Pax
Cujo


----------

